# FreeBSD 9.2 zpool.cache



## rdunkle (Aug 11, 2013)

With 9.2 is the zpool.cache file no longer needed when installing ZFS on root?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 13, 2013)

It shouldn't. But I think the last time I tried it it didn't work and I still had to copy the zpool.cache file. I haven't tried it with the last 9.2 release candidate/beta yet though.


----------



## kpa (Aug 13, 2013)

It should work if you have only one ZFS pool in the system. The restriction was removed from 9-STABLE after the release of 9.1-RELEASE if I remember correctly.


----------



## rdunkle (Aug 14, 2013)

I have set up ZFS on root with 9.2-BETA2.

```
# zpool status
  pool: zroot
 state: ONLINE
  scan: none requested
config:

	NAME           STATE     READ WRITE CKSUM
	zroot          ONLINE       0     0     0
	  gpt/system0  ONLINE       0     0     0

errors: No known data errors
```

I notice zdb does not seem to work:


```
# zdb
cannot open '/boot/zfs/zpool.cache': No such file or directory
# zdb zroot
zdb: can't open 'zroot': No such file or directory
```


----------



## J65nko (Aug 14, 2013)

Yes, I also noticed that with zdb on 9.2-BETA. To check the ashift value of my 4K aligned pool of GPT labelled disks I had to use: `# zdb -C -e -p /dev/gpt [i]poolname[/i] | grep ashift`


----------



## Erratus (Oct 7, 2013)

If a ZFS pool was created without a cachefile, zdb is of no use and shows errors as described on postings above. 
If there is a need for a cachefile, it can be created like this:

```
# zpool set cachefile=/boot/zfs/zpool.cache your_pool
```


----------

